# Ariens weight for 24"



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm going to make a weight for the front of my late 90s 924 and would like opinions on how much weight you would go with.

I know the stock weight is 10 pounds and right now I don't have any weight on it. My machine spends most of it's life fighting packed and half frozen snow from plows and salt on the road. I spend most of my time, fighting it, pulling up on the handles. It really beats the poop out of me. We live on a state highway and they don't mess around. If we get 3 feet of snow, it's getting pushed clean to the curb and salt mixed in contently, then it re-freezes. My poor 924 gets a work out, but it seems to do alright. I don't think I'll ever own a $600 machine though.

Is 10 pounds enough, or should I aim higher, 15? 20? 25? I don't have a cab or anything, I just want to help keep the front of the machine from climbing as much as I can.


Also, if someone happens to have the dimensions of the OEM weight handy, it would be appreciated. I need to pull the machine out of the crawl space soon, but want to make the weight sooner.

I've also considered installing studs and making it so I can add and remove weights, maybe 5 pounds each. But that may just be a waste of time.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they're too long for a 20" housing and I've seen instances where people have bolted two together to give them twice the weight. If I was going to do it, I'd make two them 10 lbs each, try it, and if 20 lbs was too much, take one off and see how that works.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

This in my opinion is the simplest solution and weight adjustable.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...discussion/122017-who-uses-front-weights.html

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/simplicity/1692921sm


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> This in my opinion is the simplest solution and weight adjustable.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...discussion/122017-who-uses-front-weights.html
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/simplicity/1692921sm



I don't get it?
You gave a link to what appears to be a weight, but then asked who uses front weights?

That doesn't have a picture, so I can't tell what it is.


My plans are to make weights out of left over steel plate at work. The cost will be nothing more than some spray paint.

But you have my curious by the "front weight" comment. What's the alternative, wheely bars?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Paulie139 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're too long for a 20" housing and I've seen instances where people have bolted two together to give them twice the weight. If I was going to do it, I'd make two them 10 lbs each, try it, and if 20 lbs was too much, take one off and see how that works.


Did you mean to type 24? if the OEM weight is too wide, the dimensions are moot obviously.

I do think I saw 25.5" somewhere.........that's odd.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> Did you mean to type 24? if the OEM weight is too wide, the dimensions are moot obviously.
> 
> I do think I saw 25.5" somewhere.........that's odd.


I'm quite certain I remember seeing (not sure where) that they're too long for a 20" housing. It didn't give the actual dimensions, it simply stated that they wouldn't work in a 20" bucket. It's very possible that they're also too long for a 24" housing as well, that I'm not sure of. I wish I could find where I saw that. Sorry. You'd think they'd give the dimensions somewhere but they're not easy to find.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Found it - you are correct. It says they're 25.5" X 5" X 5" but I'll bet one of those "5"'s (the thickness) is supposed to be .5".

https://www.zoro.com/ariens-front-w...w-blowers-72406500/i/G1551575/#specifications


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

ChrisJ said:


> I don't get it?
> You gave a link to what appears to be a weight, but then asked who uses front weights?
> That doesn't have a picture, so I can't tell what it is.
> My plans are to make weights out of left over steel plate at work. The cost will be nothing more than some spray paint.
> But you have my curious by the "front weight" comment. What's the alternative, wheely bars?


In the thread I linked to is a picture of the box and completed install.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> In the thread I linked to is a picture of the box and completed install.


Ah I don't know how I missed that. Sorry about that.

Any idea how much you ended up going with on your machine? The full 33 pounds?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

21.5lbs to match the effort required to raise the front compared to my 1963 Snowbird S263. Your mileage will vary of course and handlebar construction will be your limiting factor.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I remember when I bought my Ariens weight kit that they (Ariens) had "suggested" max weights for the different sized machines, but, for the life of me, I can't find that information again.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

@ChrisJ @Paulie139 the Ariens 10 pound weight is 23" long X 4" wide. It's approx. 3/8" thick. Bolt hole spacing is 20.5". Bolts/nuts/washers included. Weight is powder coated orange.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72406500

Installed one on my Pro 28 last week, so just now went into garage and measured it. Ordered a second one for my incoming Classic 24.

Zoro's measurements (25.5"x5"x5") are for the box Ariens packs it in. Their price is crazy high, though not uncommon for Granger/Zoro.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

jburson250 said:


> @ChrisJ @Paulie139 the Ariens 10 pound weight is 23" long X 4" wide. It's approx. 3/8" thick. Bolt hole spacing is 20.5". Bolts/nuts/washers included. Weight is powder coated orange.
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72406500
> 
> ...



Is that 20.5 center to center?

Thank you so much for sharing the info. It's extremely helpful!


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> Is that 20.5 center to center?


Yes, 20.5" center to center - sorry, forgot to specify that. The holes in the bucket roof were already present on my 2014 Pro, although one was hidden by the "Ariens" sticker. In roaming thru Lowes and HD, the holes are pre-drilled in all models they sell.

Instructions are included for different Ariens bucket roof designs, but the weight is always bolted inside the bucket, i.e. on the underside of the roof. I mention this since there's a YouTube video in which the poster installed the weight on top of the bucket's roof.

I found a couple squeeze bar-clamps helpful to hold the weight in place while tightening the bolts. The nuts are "staked" to act as lock nuts, so a good bit of effort is required to tighten. I sprayed Fluid Film in the contact area between the roof and weight, then tightened the bolt/nuts.

The supplied bolts are long enough to allow adding a second, and third weight plate. This is just my assumption - I've not seen it written anywhere.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

toro's kit is 30 pounds,for when the cab is added ,yours i would start with 20 and add till it is right for you


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Just following up.
I made four 10lb weights and so far 20lbs seems very nice.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's a picture of what I burned out.


----------

